# Going over plans for 96 Sentra



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Before I begin, I'd like to state that I don't have a SE-R. Eventually, once the motor goes in my GLE, I do plan on doing the swap- but until then I'll just beat it till the end.

Now, I've had some ideas for my sentra (cosmetic of course) and I'm just wondering if there are some things I should change. Currently its stock.

*******************
Rims: 
17" black ADR Sokudo 8 









Bodykit: 
-Omega (Already here and waiting to be painted)

Interior:
-Considering getting it done in leather

Rear spoiler:
Need suggestions. Can't stand the naked trunk

Headlights:
Black Halos off Matricracing

Tailights:
Black Altezzas off Matrixracing (I know shouldn't say 'Altezza but F' it)

Accessories:
purple neons

My audio is already finished though I'm thinking about adding a pair of 10s in the trunk to complement the 3 12s I already have in a box and getting a stronger Amp.

Exhaust:

No idea- need help there. 
***********************

I'm going with the black/purple theme like I had for my previous car before it went 'ka-put' (never installed anything) so I'd like to keep it as such unless someone has a better idea.

Originally this car was going to be my beater until I stacked enough for another 3/s (stealth/3000gt). However, due to certain circumstances it won't be possible anytime soon so I figure I might as well put some blood/sweat/tears into this thing.

Thanks alot


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Alot of C/F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Alot of C/F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Check out http://Liuspeedtuning.com Lots of unique B14 stuff.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Check out http://Liuspeedtuning.com Lots of unique B14 stuff.



Spoken like a true salesman!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

are you saying that you want to put 3 12"s and 2 10"s in your trunk? good luck, and because the sound-waves are different lengths its not reccomended to put two close-sized subs together 10's and 12's or 8's and 10's, etc. (or something like that  )

as for the tails...altezzas are ghey IMO and everyone and their mom has 'em. maybe spend your money on more perrformance mods like put it towards a stromung exhaust (which i'd hgihly reccomend for your engine...expensive but quality)

were you aware that the halos have some aiming problems? the light output sucks and is worse that stock. i reccomend crystal clears or stealths as seen on ^^liuspeeds site (see link in post above mine)

as for spoilers; i like this one ( http://888erebuni.com will have it under sentra )


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

xt_out said:


> are you saying that you want to put 3 12"s and 2 10"s in your trunk? good luck, and because the sound-waves are different lengths its not reccomended to put two close-sized subs together 10's and 12's or 8's and 10's, etc. (or something like that  )
> 
> as for the tails...altezzas are ghey IMO and everyone and their mom has 'em. maybe spend your money on more perrformance mods like put it towards a stromung exhaust (which i'd hgihly reccomend for your engine...expensive but quality)
> 
> ...



I'm going to fix this whole thing by saying putting all the aftermarket crap on really makes the car look like sh*t. Altezzas don't look that bad if you add the carbon fiber reflector panel. Add some SE skirts and use the 1998-99 bumper and call it a day.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

are you saying my car looks like shit?  
(j/k...everyone is entitled to their opinions and i know alot of ppl like the transformation my car has made from stock to now)
:thumbup: neons are the uncool, except in rare-cases...like when you're nismoprincess. shes hella-fly!!!


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not going for performance since I have a base- or the next step up. Besides, its going to be a beater- but a pimped out beater 

About the taillights- I don't think these look too bad on a black car








Of course, if I don't go with those, I may just keep saving and get authentic R33 tails and some custom work (expensive I know but it would complete the R33 look)

I was considering putting the 2 10's in my trunk cause there's quite a bit of extra space back there- and my audio doesn't seem strong enough. My friend and I are gonna start a local group with some of his friends, and our motto is around audio. I think the name 'Street Symphony' fits (my idea).

THe GTR spoiler off Erebuni does look good. Thanks for the pic and the link.

ANd I can't get into Liuspeed's site to see the stealth lights  I'd appreciate if anyone could show a pic of them. I definitely want that 'stealth' look. But now I have a question. With the stealth lights, could I still use HIDs since I'm thinking about those.

And I know neons are kinda old-school, but hey I still think it would look good. To each their own. 

Thanks again everyone for your input. When I'll update ya as the project unfolds


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

type in stealth headlights in the search ^^^ and im sure you can find some pics  liuspeed did an HID fit onto the crystal clears, which are like the stealths but not black on the inside.
maybe you should get some more power-hungry subs and a couple 1000 watt amps.

and no problem with the spoiler pic. someones gotta make sure the nissans stay lookin' good! :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

xt_out said:


> type in stealth headlights in the search ^^^ and im sure you can find some pics  liuspeed did an HID fit onto the crystal clears, which are like the stealths but not black on the inside.
> maybe you should get some more power-hungry subs and a couple 1000 watt amps.
> 
> and no problem with the spoiler pic. someones gotta make sure the nissans stay lookin' good! :thumbup:



I checked out the stealth lights and I'm feeling em- I'm just curious to how well it would work with HIDS- if I decide to get the HIDS. Real iffy about that one.

As for the subs- i'm tempted as heck. The 3 12s are already in a box of their own, but there's still trunk-space. I want to use that excess space for something....but don't know what. A friend keeps trying to talk me into putting either the Xbox, PS2, or PS in there but I'm not really feeling that- gotta keep some 'home' entertainment ya know. I need ideas 

BTW- are the stealth lights & corners legal?


----------

